# Screen Capture with Infinity 1211?



## jimc5423 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello again. Ever since running the Infinity rom I can no longer do screen captures by holding the return key and hitting the home button. When the phone was new I kept getting accidental screenshots and now I can't get one if I try. I have spent several days searching with Google for the answer and only found one place where someone said it should still work after rooting. Is there a different key combination for screen captures now or do I have to load an app?
Thanks, Jim


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Use an app to take them. The built in function is unreliable, so I took it out.


----------



## jimc5423 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, the Man himself! Thanks for the quick reply. I was going to try a different rom, but Infinity has been rock solid. I had to reload it because I tried killing some processes to save battery and pretty much hosed it.
Thanks for your great work on this. Jim


----------



## charliebronson (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd been using shootme, but got annoyed that it runs the media scanner after every screenshot so I put the Samsung screen capture apk back, it's been working fine for me thusfar.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

charliebronson said:


> I'd been using shootme, but got annoyed that it runs the media scanner after every screenshot so I put the Samsung screen capture apk back, it's been working fine for me thusfar.


There's an app called Rescan media Root that kills media scanning.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jimc5423 (Jan 2, 2012)

I downloaded this app called 'screenshot' that seems to work OK. You have to start it, set the timer, then create the screen you want it to capture. It would probably work better if I got the pay version. I'm trying to put together a guide for our FEs and they need pictures.


----------

